# Weekend Show Results! (Crossroads Boers) :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a GREAT time out at the spring fair this weekend! We brought 2 moms and 5 kids and just showed the kids.

On Saturday we did showmanship. I took grand senior showman and my sister Caroline placed right behind me with reserve senior showman. I then went on to win reserve overall showman. I showed Liberty and Caroline was showing Liberty's sweet mom Poli. 

Today we showed two 9 week old doelings and a 9 week old % wether for type. Liberty won her very large class "easily" as the judge put it. I can't remember what all the judge said about her as she went on and on for a while... I do remember her saying she had no trouble finding her 1st place goat and that Liberty *really* stands out. She commented that Liberty is "extremely correct in her feet and legs" and "has extreme muscling". She said a lot more but that's all I remember! 

At one point the judge pulled 3 does out of the division drive with one being Liberty and said "I sure wish I could give 3 champion ribbons as all 3 of these does are fully deserving". Grand junior doe was a 12-16 month and the reserve junior doe was in that class too I think. The judge said Liberty simply lacked the length of body the older does had... but that should come with age. 

Okay enough about Liberty...  Beauty the % doe ( soon to be Amber's!) took 4th in the 0-3 class and Cosmo's red bottle baby doe (who is being raised by another family ) took 5th in the very large class. They are both beautiful does and I would have placed them better if I were the judge... but they still did fine. 

Our % wether took 2nd in a fairly large class. He almost took reserve but again lacked the length the older wethers had...

So all in all we had a WONDERFUL time! We have been showing animals at this show for 9 years and I love it!

Note to Amber: 
Beauty was being a PILL in the ring...  I don't know what was up! She just wasn't behaving at all. She was fighting the lead and wouldn't hardly hold still, so I know that's why she didn't do as well as I was expecting. I don't know what was up with her. 

Pictured is Liberty then Beauty. Liberty is pictured with her's and Poli's showmanship ribbons.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Tangy and the wether... the wether went to his new 4-H home right after the show. He was a nice boy and I'll miss his friendly little self. 

I'm kicking myself for selling Cosmo's doe Tangy! She's nice. Her family is doing a great job raising her though.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Liberty is a sassy, elegant little thing! Congrats on the show.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Is cosmos girl disbudded? I so wish I lived closer, i wouldn't have thought twice about taking her off your hands


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats to both of you! THose are some great placings! 

You had your self all worried Beauty would beat her but look She did fantastic! See worried for nothing! =) 

I think we would all place are goats better if we were the judges! ha 

I can not wait to get the girls here so I can see them in person!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!!! Thanks for the update


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Liberty is sooo gorgeous, glad she did so well for you!! All of your goats are so well put together, Congrats!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! They all look great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  We had a great time. Liberty is a full blown show goat. She leads well, stands well and is proud of herself. She is so much fun to show! Those pictures hardly do her justice. 

Yea Amber you're right. I'm sure we all would!  I will still surprised though about Beauty's placing. 

Yes Regan the family that bought Cosmo's doe did disbud her. I can't wait to see what Cosmo/Rich have together!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh BTW Regan did you hear that Rich now has enough points to become ennobled? One of his doelings placed 2nd out of 17 and won 5 points. She just needs to be inspected and Rich will be ennobled!  Very exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes Regan the family that bought Cosmo's doe did disbud her. I can't wait to see what Cosmo/Rich have together!


Don't even get me started on how excited I am about that breeding!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh BTW Regan did you hear that Rich now has enough points to become ennobled? One of his doelings placed 2nd out of 17 and won 5 points. She just needs to be inspected and Rich will be ennobled!  Very exciting!


AHH!! That is SO very exciting! So happy for you guys!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It *is* so exciting! I think we still have until next spring before it's official though as there are no shows here in the winter that she could be inspected at...  If one of Rich's older does who already have points and have been inspected win just 1 more point he will officially be ennobled. So that could happen this summer too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, I knew Liberty would do well at the show.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go! :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> It *is* so exciting! I think we still have until next spring before it's official though as there are no shows here in the winter that she could be inspected at...  If one of Rich's older does who already have points and have been inspected win just 1 more point he will officially be ennobled. So that could happen this summer too.


I'm layin' the feed to Fearless.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> A big congrats, I knew Liberty would do well at the show.


Thanks Pam! I was guessing she'd do well too but you never know. The judge really liked her! I sure wish I could remember what all she said about her...

Thanks Kylee! 



Tenacross said:


> I'm layin' the feed to Fearless.


Good for you!  Big Top and Puyallup here we come right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Victoria.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

All your goats are beautiful.... ya know if you want to share them I would be glad to take them . But really, they are all amazing. I'm just jealous that one you were in the show ring and I wasn't and two you have those beautiful babies.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Grand and reserve showman too?! Wow! Now that really says something. It's not just the goats who win the show, it's also the showmen who know how to show the goats (who win the show also because they are perfect and look fabulous!!) correctly. Big congrats to the two of you, I am definitely jealous  :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani.  We are really happy with the herd we have at this point.  

Thanks Katelyn. Yea, we show A LOT for other breeders so are pretty good at it I guess.  My sister and I learned a lot of our showmanship tricks from practicing with our own goats I think. Especially for pictures. If I am handling the goats Caroline will be standing there going " right front forward" "left hind back" " hold her head higher" "push his back down" and so on... so you get the feel for what looks right eventually with a "talking mirror" to listen too!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is so funny! My sister and I show together too (just wethers) and practice together everyday. At a show, everyone had to swap goats in the ring, and my wether threw himself on the ground for the person behind me. I got my sister's wether, and he treated me like I was his owner, because I had worked with him so much. At the end of the competition, I won overall and my sister won reserve. To quote the judge, he said "I have never seen two showmen more alike. Splitting them was nearly impossible. If someone told me that the other showman should have won, I would have said 'yes'!"

It's always nice to have a showing buddy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha! That is really cool! My sister and I do everything together... from horses to goats. We get asked all the time if we are twins. I guess we look alike but I don't think so at all! We are 2 of 4 actually, quadruplets! So I guess we are kind of twins!  We also have a brother and another sister. Our other sister breeds labs and our brother is into baseball and trap shooting. Caroline and I do everything together. I don't think I could do the goats without her... so much of what we do requires two people! 

It certainly is nice to have a showing buddy.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have 2 sisters and a brother also  My brother and 1 sister are grown up and are into... nothing! My sister and I are homeschooled, so we are each other's best friends. We also get asked if we are twins also, but being 2 years apart, it isn't like being from quadruplets! Wow! Never met anyone who was a quad before. But now I have


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow great job! Sorry for being a newb LOL but what does being enobled mean? 

Also, I really wish you weren't across the state from me! 
It's going to break me into buying one of your does/wethers eventually! Hehe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> I have 2 sisters and a brother also  My brother and 1 sister are grown up and are into... nothing! My sister and I are homeschooled, so we are each other's best friends. We also get asked if we are twins also, but being 2 years apart, it isn't like being from quadruplets! Wow! Never met anyone who was a quad before. But now I have


Wow! We have *a lot* in common!  We're homeschooled too!



Scottyhorse said:


> Wow great job! Sorry for being a newb LOL but what does being enobled mean?
> 
> Also, I really wish you weren't across the state from me!
> It's going to break me into buying one of your does/wethers eventually! Hehe.


No problem!  With ABGA the individual goat would need 80 "points" to become ennobled. They can win points from winning in the show ring themselves, or their own kids winning in the show ring. So say if the goat wins grand champion they get 5 points ( it can depend so this is a "for instance!"). If one of that goat's kids wins grand champion, it wins 5 points too and those points eventually get transferred to the parents. The kid still has 5 points but the parent who also won now has 10. Does that make sense at all?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, that makes a lot of sense!


----------

